# Land of Nightmares 2008 - My yard haunt!!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I start putting out my yard haunt. Here are some nights pics for all to enjoy!!

*Gate Guard*










*Ghost*










*Grave walker*


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Now, my favorite of the year! This just came out too cool and very creepy. 

*Kelli*



















The Yard



















Still have one more to put out tomorrow. I plan to play with the lighting just a bit too. Overall, I'm very happy with this years set up!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

And one pic for fun....

I went camping this weekend and I had a lake nearby. Had to take my Jason costume for a few pics!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are awsome, especially the eyes on kelli, very creepy.
did ya freak anyone out with the Jason costume? I can only imagine what the other campers were thinking!!!


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome Pics! The lighting is perfect!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yikes!  look at the hands on Keli!! BackScratch anyone!!! Great stuff :jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You have some wonderful larger-than-life props there


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice haunt so far, i really like how its devided up, with different colored spotlights. The props a very cool!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome. I LOOOOVE Kelli, she turned out GREAT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they all look good in the lighting...
kellie looks great .
my fav is gravewalker

your costume looks perfect in that setting


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really love Kelli, what did you use to make her? The gravedigger is cool too. Great lighting.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks! I'm glad everyone likes the yard. I have one pic of my last prop I put up today. I will post it with day pictures up tomorrow. It's been a long but fun weekend!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> I really love Kelli, what did you use to make her? The gravedigger is cool too. Great lighting.


Check this post out to find out how I did the face.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12780

The body is just chicken wire, PVC pipe and the hands are Great Stuff covered coat hangers.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to add the last piece of the yard. I call this the Watcher...










Now a few daylight pics!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

lookin good!!! The ghost is my favorite, but all are great!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are all great looking props, but gotta go with kelli, she's hot! The gate guard is wicked cool, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the skellie in the tattered suit.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking good


----------

